# Shalom!!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a request for a piece for a Jewish fundraiser. I think they found me thru my daughter. So I contacted my "go to" guy MEBCWD and he just happened to have a Hebrew keyboard handy. So we came up with this. I had 10 days to come up with something and finish it. She was very pleased .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

You came up with nothing lol?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm trying Rick!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> I'm trying Rick!!


I can see it now . You got it :grin:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Very tastefully done, John. I'm guessing it'll be hugely appreciated. It also seems very timely.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wonderful piece, wonderful message.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Really excellent.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's what my handwriting looks like now, nobody can read it. I had no idea I was writing in Hebrew! :laugh2:

Good job, as usual, John!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> That's what my handwriting looks like now, nobody can read it. I had no idea I was writing in Hebrew!
> 
> David


David,

That sloppy handwriting just means you're important ---------- or getting old. lol


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

L'chaim!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice touch and excellent find.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, John.

Reminded me of a time when I was installing a sign for a Chinese restaurant with my boss. There was a round sign beside the main one that looked like a logo. All the employees were in the parking lot watching us. They were all laughing! The boss asked what was so funny... "It upside down!"


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John, is that like being ambidextrous ? Making beautiful woodworking pieces in multiple languages? Sorry, that’s how my brain works (or at least tries to). LOL


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nah. My daughter's friend and charity. That's a double "can't say no" or at least really really try.

That and having a pretty good go to guy in MEBCWD. He keeps answering my pleas for help.


----------

